# lighting



## rose1 (Mar 2, 2005)

i want to turn my tank into a planted tank, and i dont know what light bulbs to get. in order to fit my hood the light has to be 18 inches, but all the 18 inch bulbs are only 15 watts. i would like my lighting to be more then 1.5 , any ideas?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

You can't put higher wattage in that hood. You either need to invest in another hood/light fixture or get a DIY retrofit kit.


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

I suggest you look at some of the 12 in Power Compact fixtures. The lighting that works best for plants usually is 6500K spectrum bulb which is slightly yellow but if you want brighter than a 10000 K bulb will be white. If it is a two bulb fixture I recommend that you get one of each.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

or if you want to keep the original, fixture, You could get GE Sunshine bulbs at Lowe's etc.....they are 5000k , and do fine on the tanks I use them on.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

oh, here's a pic of a 10 with only one 18" GE Sunshine bulb. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v420/BV77/Fish092505003.jpg


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

She wants more than 1.5w/g and can't get that using her existing hood unless she goes with a retrofit kit.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

that's why I showed her a pic of what she could do with what she got!


----------



## rose1 (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks for the help, but i cant get rid of my hood because its an elclipes hood, filter and lights are connected. i think that i am just going to go with lowlighting for now, and maybe later i will change it. there are alot of cool low light plants that i found so that should work pretty well.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There are retrofit kits made especially for eclipse hoods.


----------



## rose1 (Mar 2, 2005)

do you know the price of that? i looked online but i cant find the price.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.marineandreef.com/shoppro/power_CUEclipse.htm

http://www.coralreefsupply.com/index.php?aquarium=detail&detail=452


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I bought a retrofit kit for my eclipse a couple months ago and the plants are doing wonderful. The only problem so far is I no longer have a plastic guard to cover the light. Until I find something that will work better I cut a 10 gallon glass lid in 1/2 and laid it between the water and light. 
Here's a couple sites:

http://www.thatpetplace.com/Product...it/T1/F38AB+0434+0008/EDP/42629/Itemdy00.aspx

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=12775&N=2004+113347


----------

